# application form AG0S-40



## nee_tye (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello, I am after some advice on filling out an application form for Australia. I am midwife and finding the form very confusing even with the help of there website. I am not using an agency to send the form as I am doing temp/contract work on a working holiday visa and thought I should be registered prior to getting a agency. Can anyone offer advice?!


----------



## Shawn999 (Apr 4, 2011)

nee_tye said:


> Hello, I am after some advice on filling out an application form for Australia. I am midwife and finding the form very confusing even with the help of there website. I am not using an agency to send the form as I am doing temp/contract work on a working holiday visa and thought I should be registered prior to getting a agency. Can anyone offer advice?!


Please visit APHRA website and you can download the latest form.I applied on august 2011 and still waiting for the board decision. Me assessment is completed


----------



## nee_tye (Dec 26, 2011)

I am waiting to get a notary to sign my certificates before sending my application. Did you have an agency to help you with your application?


----------



## Shawn999 (Apr 4, 2011)

nee_tye said:


> I am waiting to get a notary to sign my certificates before sending my application. Did you have an agency to help you with your application?


Not at all. I did it myself. Take an appoint with any notary public and attest all your certificates


----------



## lucylis (Dec 26, 2011)

*hi*

do you mean to apply for your registration with AHPRA?

I did mine my self it took a good few months and I now have a letter in principle! to allow me to register when i get there.

if you let me know which bits you confused about I may be able to help 

Lis x


----------



## nee_tye (Dec 26, 2011)

Did u send only one copy of your certificates as some of the questions request the same documents? ie qualifications


----------



## nee_tye (Dec 26, 2011)

Lis, Thanks for the help. It is the AHPRA form. I have a few questions about the form. 
• If u do the form incorrectly do you have to resend the application form with a repeat fee
• how long did it take to process
• do you have to send double copies of your qualifications as there are some questions asking for the same proof
I have so many questions so I am very sorry! I don't know anyone who has done this form.


----------



## lucylis (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi Nee, 

firstly do not worry! If you miss something out, they simply request you to send it! I really can't see you filling form in wrong, just read each question carefully and just fill in what it asks! 
you will only need to send one copy of what it asks for! The thing I missed out was regarding being taught and assessed in English! I assumed that doing my nursing course would cover this but it does not! I got in contact with AHPRA and they said I could either get a letter from my senior school to say that I had been taught and assessed in English, unfortunately I went to school a good while ago lol and my school is not there anymore! So they accepted a sworn affidavit ... I got the wording from the internet and then just got the person who signed all my other forms to witness that as well.

Your registration details are sent straight from NMC (they take ages) so if you haven't already, contact them, they send a form for you to complete, you send that back with a payment and then they forward it to.AHPRA. If i remember rightly there is a link on NMC site for nurses who want to work abroad! if not just ring them! 

I got a police check done! (very quick) you get a certificate with your picture on! I was told you need a CRB doing but when I rang CRB they said no, it was this police check, its for people wanting to move abroad! now I am not sure if you need it or not, as wasn't sure if they do their own check! but I thought if I get it and send it then its one less thing to get if needed. I got to copies of it when requested so, I still have one for my immigration purposes. 

you need to send a current CV, signed by your employer 
and a letter from your employer if i remember rightly! Just go through the check list and tick it off as you get it! 

as for time scales, I applied in April 2010 and got letter in principle July! mine was quite quick considering that they all re register in July in Oz! You should be ok at this time of year! I just kept ringing them for progress reports lol! 

good luck hun, and don't hesitate to ask anything else 

x


----------



## lucylis (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh and you will only pay once, if you do it wrong they will contact you! don't worry you will get through it, it seems like they are asking for blood doesn't it? 

x


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

lucylis said:


> do you mean to apply for your registration with AHPRA?
> 
> I did mine my self it took a good few months and I now have a letter in principle! to allow me to register when i get there.
> 
> ...


hello,

how long is your eligibility letter for?
i got mine March 1st and it's for 12 months i have to show the letter with proof of identity and criminal records history before i get my registration..
i'm moving to perth in 7 weeks time which will allow me to present myself before i start with my employment..

cheers and happy new year:clap2::clap2:


----------



## nee_tye (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks Lis, 
Really appreciate the help. I assumed the Ielts exam proved I was at efficient level of English language? But do they want a letter from every education institute I attended ie secondary school, college and university to prove I was taught and assessed in English? The only thing they haven't asked is my sort code and account number I think haha!! 
Didn't know about the CRB check thanks again. I will ask them for a police check. 
How much did it cost u to get it all signed by a notary?


----------



## nee_tye (Dec 26, 2011)

I assume you sent the form recorded delivery?


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

nee_tye said:


> Thanks Lis,
> Really appreciate the help. I assumed the Ielts exam proved I was at efficient level of English language? But do they want a letter from every education institute I attended ie secondary school, college and university to prove I was taught and assessed in English? The only thing they haven't asked is my sort code and account number I think haha!!
> Didn't know about the CRB check thanks again. I will ask them for a police check.
> How much did it cost u to get it all signed by a notary?


hello,

they AHPRA don't require letter from your school. all you have to do is send a certified copies of your education ie: secondary diploma, transcript of your nursing education etc. 
when i applied for my registration i never submitted a police check (as far as i remember) as they would require a criminal records check when you appear before them to get your registration. they are particular with personal indemnity insurance which is on the questionnaire on the application form and the rest could be played by ear..

goodluck!!!


----------



## nee_tye (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey lazybones! 
The personal identity insurance? Is that the question requesting documents with my picture, name, address. As I only have my driving license, passport and bank statement! Will that be enough


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

nee_tye said:


> Hey lazybones!
> The personal identity insurance? Is that the question requesting documents with my picture, name, address. As I only have my driving license, passport and bank statement! Will that be enough


hello,

it's personal indemnity insurance, it's an insurance that will cover malpractice.. when i first applied for my registration, i answered N/A on the question regarding this so AHPRA requested me to fill out another form with the answer YES into availing personal indemnity insurance which is a must in australia (i don't think so)..
with proof of identity you may send your passport certified, that will do..


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

..anyway AHPRA will inform you of any missing piece, they are very good..


----------



## nee_tye (Dec 26, 2011)

Lazybones,
Thanks again! Can I ask another question. Sorry for the many questions I am asking. If I have forgotten to send a document which they require do they contact you or do they decline you and u have to repay the assessment fee again for any forgotten information?


----------



## nee_tye (Dec 26, 2011)

Sorry I didn't realize your message had continued onto the second page! Haha. Think its answered that question


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

nee_tye said:


> Lazybones,
> Thanks again! Can I ask another question. Sorry for the many questions I am asking. If I have forgotten to send a document which they require do they contact you or do they decline you and u have to repay the assessment fee again for any forgotten information?


no you don't have to pay another application fee..unless your eligibility letter runs out of date in which i will explain.. 
when all your documents are complete,they will finalize the assessment and a letter of eligibility will be sent to you (pending you do not require bridging course). Normally it's valid for 12 months. at this point in order for you to get your full registration you must present yourself to an AHPRA office with proof of identity and criminal record check.
When you get your eligibility letter, that's the time you look for employer and get yourself organized to move. your registration will entitle you to work in all states in 
australia..


----------



## nee_tye (Dec 26, 2011)

I am hoping to work in sydney so I am going to pay for the new south wales fee for registrants only. Does anyone know if it means I won't be able to work outside of NSW? 
Sorry for my millionth question again!


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

nee_tye said:


> I am hoping to work in sydney so I am going to pay for the new south wales fee for registrants only. Does anyone know if it means I won't be able to work outside of NSW?
> Sorry for my millionth question again!


you can work in all states and territories of australia..
i was offered a post in melbourne but i chose perth so it's just a matter of choice which place you want to work, you are entitled to that!!


----------



## nee_tye (Dec 26, 2011)

lazybones1978 said:


> no you don't have to pay another application fee..unless your eligibility letter runs out of date in which i will explain..
> when all your documents are complete,they will finalize the assessment and a letter of eligibility will be sent to you (pending you do not require bridging course). Normally it's valid for 12 months. at this point in order for you to get your full registration you must present yourself to an AHPRA office with proof of identity and criminal record check.
> When you get your eligibility letter, that's the time you look for employer and get yourself organized to move. your registration will entitle you to work in all states in
> australia..


If they want a CRB check would it speed up the process if I send one in my application form? Are you moving to australia permanently? I need an agency as I am hoping to travel around so I will need contract work.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

nee_tye said:


> If they want a CRB check would it speed up the process if I send one in my application form? Are you moving to australia permanently? I need an agency as I am hoping to travel around so I will need contract work.


to be honest i don't remember sending a check from criminal bureau but it's up to you ..
i'm going on a 457 visa, you may start looking for employment,if you like sydney there are agencies like alliance health and big time employers like ramsay healthcare and healthscope..you have the choice..


----------



## Shawn999 (Apr 4, 2011)

lazybones1978 said:


> to be honest i don't remember sending a check from criminal bureau but it's up to you ..
> i'm going on a 457 visa, you may start looking for employment,if you like sydney there are agencies like alliance health and big time employers like ramsay healthcare and healthscope..you have the choice..


I got an email from aphra that my documents assessment is over. Now I need to wait for the board decision. When it is going to happen? As per the email board may decide to do a bridging programme for me and I have got 6 years of NMC-UK experience. Anybody got the same threatening email?


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

Shawn999 said:


> I got an email from aphra that my documents assessment is over. Now I need to wait for the board decision. When it is going to happen? As per the email board may decide to do a bridging programme for me and I have got 6 years of NMC-UK experience. Anybody got the same threatening email?


if you worked in the UK you don't have to do bridging course


----------



## nee_tye (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank-you too everyone's help. This form is looking a lot easier to finish now. 
I am Updating my cv and I just had a look at the checklist. it requests every certificate for all my study days. I wasn't given a certificate for some of them. Did anyone else have this problem or send any certified copies with there cv?


----------



## jemmabeedie (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for this thread. I have just started filling out my form and was wondering all these questions. Why can't the NMC just send a little letter saying we are good practitioners and can practice in Oz. so much easier.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

jemmabeedie said:


> Thanks for this thread. I have just started filling out my form and was wondering all these questions. Why can't the NMC just send a little letter saying we are good practitioners and can practice in Oz. so much easier.


Hi!!

You are certainly gonna get in touch with NMC for verification of your nursing registration, they cannot vouch on how you do your practice..

You can definitely nurse in Australia.


----------



## blinda (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi im in the progress of applying for nurse registration in oz AGOS-40, does any one know if i need a written reference from my employer also im havin problems on question 9 regardin identification documents, would my passport and drivers licence be sufficient for this, thanks


----------



## nee_tye (Dec 26, 2011)

blinda said:


> Hi im in the progress of applying for nurse registration in oz AGOS-40, does any one know if i need a written reference from my employer also im havin problems on question 9 regardin identification documents, would my passport and drivers licence be sufficient for this, thanks


Hello blinda, 
You need a letter from your employee informing the AHPRA what your role/responsibilities, what position you are, full time/ part time and how may contracted hours you do. This needs to be on letter head paper. Q9 i sent my passport and driving licence which was certified but they will ask for more documents once they ask you to present yourself to the board.... Good luck with the application process


----------



## blinda (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks so much for ur help , der is soo much involved in the registration !! Also in Q4 i put my Irish address however in Q5 im not sure of my principle place of practice in Ausrialia it wil be NWS so will I just put this in , sorry for all the questions!!!


----------



## nee_tye (Dec 26, 2011)

blinda said:


> Thanks so much for ur help , der is soo much involved in the registration !! Also in Q4 i put my Irish address however in Q5 im not sure of my principle place of practice in Ausrialia it wil be NWS so will I just put this in , sorry for all the questions!!!


The registration process is defiantly challenging! They do not make it easy... I am planning to go to NSW too but if you don't have an address yet just put the state you wish the practise in ie NSW.... If you need any more advise with the form don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Australia01 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello

If you haven't yet sent your application to AHPRA I would reccomend sending it to the Darwin or Adelaide office as they are processing them a lot quicker than the other offices

Hope that this helps


----------



## nee_tye (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi, 
I do not know why it takes so long to process the form. I sent my application in Jan and then they asked for more documents and it's now gone quiet.


----------



## Australia01 (Mar 19, 2012)

Did you send your application to Sydney? If so then they are taking a while to process forms


----------



## nee_tye (Dec 26, 2011)

Australia01 said:


> Did you send your application to Sydney? If so then they are taking a while to process forms


Yes I am planning to work in Sydney! Wonder why the process times differ between states? I am only waiting for them! Wish I had applied else were now. Never mind!!


----------

